# Heat setting Createx Airbrush paint?



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Exactly how do folks heat set Createx Airbrush paint and when or how do you know the process is done?

I have tried various amounts of heating with my 1200W hair drier and I am still able to remove the paint with water and a little rubbing. 

Can you cure it with heat where a molecular bond occurs between the paint and primer and the paint with itself?

Does Createx Airbrush paint ever cure to the point that you can't wash it off? 

Can you cure it with a 1200W hairdryer on high moving it around the plug for 5 minutes or so? Is a 1200W dryer not enough? Or do you use low and hold it in place for a while then move on to the next spot? Or do you have a heated box or a toaster oven and hold some temperature for a given time?

Supporting information: I Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane seal, BIN red label can prime (not spray), and paint with Createx Airbrush paint.

Thanks for the help! 


?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

VTBasser,

I don't think you can heat-set createx enough to become bullet-proof...that is the advantage of water based paint, if you don't like what you did you can remove it. I use a hair dryer also and I can see when the moisture evaporates, usually when the shine goes away.

Everything I do is in layers, once I get a layer I am happy with and don't want to disturb, I use a mid-coat clear to seal and protect what I have done so far and then continue on. I use Envirotex aerosol for clearing after each layer...fast drying and compatible with createx and etex top coat or D2T, but there are many options for a mid-coat clear.

Rod


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooo, not this question here too! LOL    


I'll keep my mouth shut. LOL


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Noooooooooooooooo, not this question here too! LOL
> 
> 
> I'll keep my mouth shut. LOL


I sometimes cast a wide net. Downriver - where you see me - SOL or S-B? What do you go by there?


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm just worried about toothy critters piercing the top coat and have the paint dissolve causing the top coat to peel.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a post on TU asking the same thing. Got ugly. LOL

It's all in the temperature. Createx recommends 325F. Works fine 99% of the time with a dryer, but I did see it soften on trolling baits after toothy critters 30# muskie/10# walleye) got their teeth into them. I could never get the baits hot enough without warping plastic to stop it. I switched to Auto Air a few years back and problem solved. Another solution is to get enough clear on them that toothy critters can't get down to the Createx. Like I said though, Createx/hairdryer works fine for most painters, so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Let's put it this way....there are many opinions on this subject.....

Rod


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Downriver.

I make both fresh and salt stuff. Was more worried about those marine Piranha - the Bluefish. They have some set of choppers on them!


----------

